# Phoenix Grand Prix IndyCar Weekend, April 1-2, 2016



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

_-pic Phoenix International Raceway_

The Verizon IndyCar Series is taking over the Phoenix International Raceway for the the Phoenix Grand Prix, under the lights, on Saturday, April 2nd.

Phoenix International Raceway welcomes back the sights and sounds of IndyCar racing for the first time since 2005. The Drivers are extremely excited to be back at this track after a long hiatus. Four-time Indianapolis 500 champion A.J. Foyt won the inaugural professional race at PIR and captured a total of four checkered flags here; fellow four-time Indy 500 winner Al Unser has a track-record six open-wheel wins at PIR; and four-time Indy car season champion Mario Andretti captured the last race win of his legendary career here in 1993. Four-time IndyCar National Champion, Mario Andretti, said during an interview, "When it was nailed down that we were coming here, I said, 'Amen, we're going back to Phoenix'. We belong here. This track was built for IndyCar. I was here from the beginning and I enjoyed it through four decades as a driver and now I'm still a driver, so I'm still enjoying. I have a third generation that will race here now, so for me, Phoenix is like coming back home because I've spent so much time here." Excited drivers put down fast laps, and If you are looking to satisfy your need for speed, open wheel race cars lapping the circuit at 190 miles an hour should do it. Helio Castroneves hit 190.89 during a testing session just last weekend, unofficially breaking the current speed record at PIR.


_-pic Phoenix International Raceway_

Tickets for the Phoenix Grand Prix are on sale now, with prices ranging from $35-$70 and as a bonus, each ticket will include access to Pit Road. Tickets for children are $10; and active-duty military members and veterans will receive discounted pricing as well. For those looking to get even closer to the action, you can purchase the Garage Experience Pass for $50. The Garage pass gets you access to the IndyCar and Indy Lights garage, hot pit access for the Lights race and access to the Verizon IndyCar Series driver introductions. Fans can purchase tickets online at PhoenixRaceway.com and by phone at 866-408-RACE (7223).


_-pic Phoenix International Raceway_


----------

